# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Lider Trabzon

## alkeos

Η πρώτη του φωτό στη Θεσσαλονίκη (έστω και από μακριά και ... κρυμμένο). Το βαπόρι προετοιμάζεται, για να πάρει τη θέση του Severine (γραμμή Θεσ/νίκης - Κύπρου) από τον ίδιο ναυλωτή.

P1040187_edited.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η πρώτη του φωτό στη Θεσσαλονίκη (έστω και από μακριά και ... κρυμμένο). Το βαπόρι προετοιμάζεται, για να πάρει τη θέση του Severine (γραμμή Θεσ/νίκης - Κύπρου) από τον ίδιο ναυλωτή.
> 
> P1040187_edited.jpg


Toυρκικών συμφερόντων,το χρήμα δεν έχει πατρίδα κ συμπτωματικά πρώην της Cobelfret ex UNDINE.

----------


## alkeos

Ναι, το Equasis δίνει κάποια Orange Shipping Co Ltd με έδρα τη Σαμψούντα και διαχειρίστρια την Samsun Shipping CoLtd. Πάντως ψυλλιάζομαι μήπως πρόκειται για καμιά θυγατρική της CLdN, τέτοια σύμπτωση!

----------


## alkeos

Φρέσκο πράμα... Αναχωρώντας πριν λίγο για το δεύτερο ταξίδι του Θεσσαλονίκη - Κύπρο. 5 φωτο για μια καλύτερη "γνωριμία" με το βαπόρι.

P1040273_edited.jpg P1040280_edited.jpg P1040283_edited.jpg P1040291_edited.jpg P1040295_edited.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ναι, το Equasis δίνει κάποια Orange Shipping Co Ltd με έδρα τη Σαμψούντα και διαχειρίστρια την Samsun Shipping CoLtd. Πάντως ψυλλιάζομαι μήπως πρόκειται για καμιά θυγατρική της CLdN, τέτοια σύμπτωση!


Aπ΄όσο γνωρίζω οι ευρωπαϊκές εταιρείες δεν έχουν θυγατρικές στη Μαύρη θάλασσα.Υποθέτω ότι έψαχναν περίπου το ίδιο βαπόρι σαν μέγεθος κ βρέθηκε αυτό διαθέσιμο.Μόνη πιθανή εμπλοκή των Βέλγων θεωρώ την υπόδειξή  "πάρτε αυτό που πουλήσαμε πρόσφατα" κ την εν συνέχεια  μεσολάβησή τους.

----------


## alkeos

> Aπ΄όσο γνωρίζω οι ευρωπαϊκές εταιρείες δεν έχουν θυγατρικές στη Μαύρη θάλασσα.Υποθέτω ότι έψαχναν περίπου το ίδιο βαπόρι σαν μέγεθος κ βρέθηκε αυτό διαθέσιμο.Μόνη πιθανή εμπλοκή των Βέλγων θεωρώ την υπόδειξή  "πάρτε αυτό που πουλήσαμε πρόσφατα" κ την εν συνέχεια  μεσολάβησή τους.


Πώς το ένα φέρνει το άλλο στην κουβέντα... Η Stena δεν είχε μέχρι πέρσι (τώρα ανήκει σε τουρκική εταιρεία ως Cenk T) ένα αδερφό του Πελαγίτη (με πολύ χτισμένο κομοδέσιο, μάλιστα ήταν το Syria που είχε ναυλώσει ο Σούτος) στη Μαύρη Θάλασσα μέσω της θυγατρικής της Stena Sealine; Επίσης, η CLdN το Λουξεμβούργο δεν έχει έδρα;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πώς το ένα φέρνει το άλλο στην κουβέντα... Η Stena δεν είχε μέχρι πέρσι (τώρα ανήκει σε τουρκική εταιρεία ως Cenk T) ένα αδερφό του Πελαγίτη (με πολύ χτισμένο κομοδέσιο, μάλιστα ήταν το Syria που είχε ναυλώσει ο Σούτος) στη Μαύρη Θάλασσα μέσω της θυγατρικής της Stena Sealine; Επίσης, η CLdN το Λουξεμβούργο δεν έχει έδρα;


Αυτοί που έχουν τα Lider είναι παλιοί,μάλιστα είχαν πάρει κ το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ της Κerkyra Lines.
Έχουν το Λουξεμβουργο γιά φορολογικούς λόγους.

----------


## alkeos

Απ' τη σημερινή αναχώρηση του Lider Trabzon από τη Θεσσαλονίκη.

P1040592_edited.jpg P1040600_edited.jpg P1040616_edited.jpg P1040631_edited.jpg P1040637_edited.jpg

----------


## sparti

> Φρέσκο πράμα... Αναχωρώντας πριν λίγο για το δεύτερο ταξίδι του Θεσσαλονίκη - Κύπρο. 5 φωτο για μια καλύτερη "γνωριμία" με το βαπόρι.
> 
> P1040273_edited.jpg P1040280_edited.jpg P1040283_edited.jpg P1040291_edited.jpg P1040295_edited.jpg


Μου θυμιζει αρκετα το Ιωσηφ Κ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μου θυμιζει αρκετα το Ιωσηφ Κ


Καμιά σχέση απλώς με αυτό το σουλούπι χτίζονται αρκετά ρο-ρό.

----------


## alkeos

Πουρνό πουρνό χτες η είσοδος στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης.

P1040813_edited.jpg P1040821_edited.jpg P1040826_edited.jpg P1040845_edited.jpg P1040865_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Από τη αναχώρηση την Παρασκευή που μας πέρασε

P1050359_edited.jpg P1050366_edited.jpg P1050375_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Η σημερινή είσοδος στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης

P1050655_edited.jpg P1050658_edited.jpg P1050668_edited.jpg P1050669_edited.jpg P1050672_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Η εβδομαδιαία "κυπριακή" ro-roανταπρόκριση από Θεσσαλονίκη μεριά... Σήμερα το απόγευμα, υπο βροχή, συννεφιά και ψιλοομίχλη, η απογευματινή του άφιξη

P1060013_edited.jpg P1060022_edited.jpg P1060025_edited.jpg P1060057_edited.jpg P1060038_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Και εκεί που το προηγούμενο Σάββατο χαζεύαμε το ρεμέτζο του Blue Star Myconos, να σου και το Lider Trabzon να μας αποχαιρετά...

P1060792_edited.jpg P1060800_edited.jpg P1060805_edited.jpg P1060806_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Η σημερινή άφιξη σε έναν ακύμαντο Θερμαϊκό την ανατολή.

Περιμένοντας τον πιλότο και "παραμονεύοντας' πίσω από τον κυματοθράυστη

P1070326_edited.jpg

Η είσοδος στο λιμάνι 

P1070388_edited.jpg P1070393_edited.jpg P1070405_edited.jpg 

Από μακριά (ανατολικά) και κάπως ψηλά

P1070407_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Η αναχώρησή του το Σάββατο συνέπεσε σχεδόν με την άφιξη του Blue Star Myconos. Ωραία συγκυρία για το λιμάνι μας. Πάντως και τα 2 "κυπριακά" είναι φουλ και στο κατέβασμα και στο ανέβασμα

P1070473_edited.jpg P1070492_edited.jpg P1070504_edited.jpg P1070552_edited.jpg P1070550_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Κρυμμένο πίσω από ντόκους, αποθήκες, γερανούς κλπ., όπως στην πρώτη φωτο που το είχα βγάλει, όταν είχε πρωτοέρθει στα νερά μας. Μ. Σάββατο, λίγο πριν την αναχώρησή του

P1070657_edited.jpg

----------

